
China tried to get World Bank to fund surveillance in Xinjiang - casefields
https://www.axios.com/china-world-bank-xinjiang-ai-huawei-surveillance-263c5753-1cb8-4366-aad3-c9be9b285fa5.html
======
mzs
journalist's thread:
[https://twitter.com/BethanyAllenEbr/status/12047223688847400...](https://twitter.com/BethanyAllenEbr/status/1204722368884740097)

>Among the items requested: video management and facial recognition software
system that can create a “blacklist face database” so that “blacklist alarms
can be performed when blacklisted individuals pass through” and the resulting
images sent directly to Chinese police.

